# Dragon fruits



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 20, 2007)

Has anyone ever had dragon fruit? It's absolutely delicious as a juice store-bought. What would be a fruit or vegetable to compliment it? I'm thinking of something along the lines of appitizers with some other fruit maybe on a little stick or as a dessert as an exotic dessert. Any ideas? I don't want the fruits to drown the dragon fruit out since I want it to be the "main attraction" of the appitizer or dessert but am unsure what to serve it with.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 20, 2007)

Dragonfruit is best served without any stronger or contrasting flavors which will overpower it's delicate flavor. If you want it to be the main attraction, then keep it simple.


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry I can't help.  We just 1/2 or 1/4 them and eat as is.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh I looooveee dragon fruit! Great stuff!! I usually eat it just raw, slice and cut into wedges but I've eaten ones where they're placed on top of Chinese sponge cake with the cream. So instead of your usual fruits, you would put thin wedges of dragon fruit on them.

Here's a recipe that deals with dragon fruit: The Star Online - Kuali, Malaysia Recipes


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

I just used to served them either cut in half (raw) with a spoon or scooped out with cream. Stopped getting though once I got the stings in my skin.  Killed. So fine. Very difficult to get out.  I don't need fruit that fights back!


----------



## girlgioush (Oct 30, 2007)

Dragon fruit!!! I don't really like it if eat that fruit without any combination, I always make salad with that combining of these fruits:
dragon fruit
apricot
jelly
apple
mayonaise


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

would never have thought to have added mayo to jelly and fruit!  Guess it is less sweet than cream etc.


----------

